# Westside is banned



## chuckstudios (Apr 12, 2008)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=29566


----------



## Shinji (Apr 12, 2008)

with a userpic like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can see why >_>


----------



## science (Apr 12, 2008)

No more dickpenis donkeyballs


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 12, 2008)

He got banned for making Samutz leave GBAtemp


----------



## Lyuse (Apr 12, 2008)

Why did he get banned ?


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## Salamantis (Apr 12, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> He got banned for making Samutz leave GBAtemp
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Long story in #GBAtemp.net.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## ShadowXP (Apr 12, 2008)

Westside was genuinely funny... sigh, another one bites the dust


----------



## moozxy (Apr 12, 2008)

What happened?


----------



## Mars (Apr 12, 2008)

One of the funniest members on the site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Urza (Apr 12, 2008)

Someone post a log.


----------



## TheWingless (Apr 12, 2008)

IRC Douchebaggery
This topic sort of explains what happened if anyone didn't read it. Something about IRC.


----------



## Urza (Apr 12, 2008)

TheWingless said:
			
		

> IRC Douchebaggery
> This topic sort of explains what happened if anyone didn't read it. Something about IRC.


How did that lead to him getting banned on the forum?

The two are _supposed _to be seperate.


----------



## science (Apr 12, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> TheWingless said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I thought there was a rule of keep IRC on IRC


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 12, 2008)

aww, that's too bad
at first i thought he just got suspended


----------



## Little (Apr 12, 2008)

Okay guys seriously. 

Please respect the Staffs decision. People talking & bitching about this isn't going to help the situation. 

Nothing is permanent. 

Let it rest.


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 12, 2008)

I would post a log, but I won't. Moots and Westside were insulting people, Moots got banned for like 5 minutes, Westside continued, he got banned too, he ban evaded like 3 times and each time he did he kept insulting Samutz, Samutz got pissed and left. Costello got pissed at Westside since he made Samutz leave, leading to a ban.


----------



## science (Apr 12, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> Okay guys seriously.
> 
> Please respect the Staffs decision. People talking & bitching about this isn't going to help the situation.
> 
> ...



No one said anything bad about the staff, most people in this thread just want to find out what happened.


----------



## Lyuse (Apr 12, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> I would post a log, but I won't. Moots and Westside were insulting people, Moots got banned for like 5 minutes, Westside continued, he got banned too, he ban evaded like 3 times and each time he did he kept insulting Samutz, Samutz got pissed and left. Costello got pissed at Westside since he made Samutz leave, leading to a ban.



Internet Serious Bussines


----------



## The Worst (Apr 12, 2008)

fuck the the staff.

this is bullshit.

irc and the forum are SUPPOSED to be separate.

westside till i die.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 12, 2008)

Noes!!! Westside was my buddy!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 12, 2008)

Skys Fall said:
			
		

> fuck the the staff.
> 
> this is bullshit.
> 
> ...


WHY SO SERIOUS?


----------



## The Worst (Apr 12, 2008)

sonicslasher said:
			
		

> Skys Fall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



B/C I'm an American and I'll defend freedom of speech with my life.


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 12, 2008)

Skys Fall said:
			
		

> B/C I'm an American and I'll defend freedom of speech with my life.



there's no freedom of speech on the internet.


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 12, 2008)

I like Westicles..


----------



## science (Apr 12, 2008)

Skys Fall said:
			
		

> sonicslasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Down with the Australian oppressors!


----------



## The Worst (Apr 12, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> Skys Fall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




well I, unlike some people, don't live on the internet I live in America.  So that's my perspective.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 12, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The wrath of an admin is one to be feared!

Also, this kind of sucks.. I hope its a temporary ban..


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 12, 2008)

Skys Fall said:
			
		

> awdofgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Websites and Servers are considered property, they're owned by people. You wouldn't go to someone's house and just start insulting them.


----------



## Costello (Apr 12, 2008)

When someone keeps evading an IRC ban (a ban for very legitimate reasons), I don't see any other solution than to threaten them with a ban on the forums.
That's what happened with Westside. I'm hoping he will somehow apologize to the people he hurt, after which we might reconsider his situation.


----------



## martin88 (Apr 12, 2008)

Another left.

GBAtemp is going down. Now banning people for separate IRC channel.

Sigh.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 12, 2008)

Too much dramatics going on


----------



## Urza (Apr 12, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> When someone keeps evading an IRC ban (a ban for very legitimate reasons), I don't see any other solution than to threaten them with a ban on the forums.


There are several other ways to deal with someone who is evading.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 12, 2008)

good im glad he is banned


----------



## j5c077 (Apr 12, 2008)

banning like one of the only funny members around here

this site has been lame for years


----------



## laminaatplaat (Apr 12, 2008)

Westside has out of the ordinairy points of view in many somewhat more serious topics, thats real cool since most of the time he knows how to motivate his point of view.

Not sure what happend but I guess he must have done something wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




see ya when I cya Westicle!


----------



## Shuny (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't see how insulting everybody could be funny. I'm glad Westside got banned. It's my own opinion, maybe because I never really spoke with him. But anyway, this guy wasn't hilarous


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 12, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> When someone keeps evading an IRC ban (a ban for very legitimate reasons), I don't see any other solution than to threaten them with a ban on the forums.
> That's what happened with Westside. I'm hoping he will somehow apologize to the people he hurt, after which we might reconsider his situation.


Hmm and you ask me why I dont like you...


----------



## Bitbyte (Apr 12, 2008)

Ahaha, how lame! What's the deal with getting insulted on IRC, just flame the hell back outta them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Sheesh, you are supposed to have fun on irc, ya know. Don't take insults seriously!


----------



## Digeman (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh my gawd people relax. Didn't know westside that well but he seemed to be pretty funny. 
But if you guys really do like gbatemp then trust and respect the admins decision and don't start bitching.


----------



## mastermanna123 (Apr 12, 2008)

Nooo!!!
Westside was one of the funniest ppl on gbatemp.
we need to find a replacement fast, even tho the void in our hearts will never be filled again...


----------



## ShadowXP (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## Hero-Link (Apr 12, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To be honest, the Admins created the rules not to follow them...
At least it seems like it. Just do like me, ignore the forum and just watch the news.
GBATemp (Forum and IRC~wise) isnt what it used to be in a long time.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 12, 2008)

ShadowXP said:
			
		

>


Westside will be missed, but come on everybody... _buck_ up.


----------



## ShadowXP (Apr 12, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> ShadowXP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








FOR A BUCKAROO GOOD TIME

...no?


----------



## berlinka (Apr 12, 2008)

Hmm, well, if the rule on IRC is "no insulting" then don't insult. If it's not in the rule book then it's not a legitimate ban. I think insulting others is ALWAYS a bad thing. But according to others it is tolerated on IRC. 

But still, Mr. W is quite stupid to defy THE LAWS OF THE IRC and I wouldn't bitch about it, even it were my best friend. You break a (serious) rule = You get a penalty. 

Simple as that.


----------



## DrKupo (Apr 12, 2008)

I, for one, won't miss Westside. He's been on my ignore list since he registered.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 13, 2008)

poor dude. make a petition to un-ban him.


----------



## Costello (Apr 13, 2008)

He's a funny guy for sure.
But I assume none of you guys actually know what happened.
I find it absolutely thrilling that people mourn the loss of Westside while no one seems to care about Samutz and SpikeyNDS which were to my eyes much more important (that is subjective) *sigh*
Linkiboy: I think we need to talk, you have no right to judge me when you don't know what happened.


----------



## BakuFunn (Apr 13, 2008)

All these people are leaving :'(


----------



## PapiChulo (Apr 13, 2008)

BakuFunn said:
			
		

> All these people are leaving :'(




Yep. Good forums are cursed with being a victim of their own success. I've seen it time and time again.

I'm leaving because Jumpman17 personally invited me to and because there are a lot of competing forums now.


----------



## sonic209 (Apr 13, 2008)

Dont worry he will be back,disguised as Eastside


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 13, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> Linkiboy: I think we need to talk, you have no right to judge me when you don't know what happened.


well first of all you banning westside was NOT what my statement reffered to but your tendency to overreact and having things fly over your head

also several people have already told me everything so i got a good overview. you can tell me your story but it wont change much

blablabla westside told mean things to jdbye samutz banned him westside came back to call him a cunt everyone overreacted and banned westside and samutz and spikeynds "left" and by that they mean they'll be back within a month


----------



## gblock247 (Apr 13, 2008)

sonic209 said:
			
		

> Dont worry he will be back,disguised as Eastside



Naw, that'd be like someone named 2-Pac coming back named as Biggy Smalls  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I have nothing in this discussion, just a joke regarding the idea of return via namechange)


----------



## Shuny (Apr 13, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> He's a funny guy for sure.


This is subjective, too.


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 13, 2008)

Sad to see this is no joke.
Wes is my friend, we even had a competition on posting (to reach 2000 posts).
But I seriously think that when something like this happens, it is for a reason. 

I made a bunch of silly stuff here, but I respect everyone's opinion, whether I agree with it or I'm totally against it, people is more important than an argument.

I WILL seriously miss that guy, he was IMO really funny.


----------



## Costello (Apr 13, 2008)

There's a line no one should cross, and Westside crossed that line many times.
It's not just this one time, Linki 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and I love when you say "things fly over my head".
I think you've told me that 3 times in less than a day, I suppose it makes you feel so much superior uh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hehe... anyway, if you have something to say to me, and only to me, say it in a private message.


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 13, 2008)

At first I thought it was just something silly, and he would be back soon.. then I saw his topic. Now I'm sad.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll really miss him.. hope he change his mind :/


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 13, 2008)

y'know, everybody over-reacted when I suspended bonemonkey too.
he came back, none the worse for wear.
people quickly stopped blaming me for killing the soul of gbatemp, etc...

I considered Westside one of my mates around here, but he deserved the temp ban he got on IRC, and then he decided to shove some more crap into the oven. He was being a real jerk, and has been doing that a lot lately. Now anybody who knows me past the label of "some moderator on gbatemp" knows that I cut a lot of slack, and I understand people pretty well. Lately I haven't understood westside much, he's been pushing buttons for the sake of it, and I don't care for that. People that have been here more than a few months _should_ see more clearly what's going on. We are not just another forum on the net. If you guys that have been here for two months wanna leave in disgust.. by all means don't let the door hit yer ass on the way out. To everybody else.. this is the hotel gbatemp goddammit, you know rule #1.

Actually, I will officially change rule 1 from ".. but you can never leave." to "THERE WILL BE DRAMA"

Sorry I'm sounding so pissy.. I'm trying to quit smoking and I'm more than a little on edge right now.


...dammit!


----------



## MC DUI (Apr 13, 2008)

Always sad to see regulars banned but it sounds like he may have deserved it, hopefully he will man up and apologise soon.

Everybody needs to be nicer to each other!


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 13, 2008)

Besides, we better don't lose hope that the staff can change his mind, perhaps Wes can have one more chance.


----------



## Orc (Apr 13, 2008)

Heh, everything is really going down the shitter as predicted.
There's your drama... and now for some action.

Eh, I can't even type what I really feel but yeah, I'm pretty pissed off. Congrats!


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 13, 2008)

No more dickpenis and donkeyballs and claymores anymore.  Yay or nay?


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 13, 2008)

Well now that i understand the story from both sides, i have to agree with Costello.
The mods and admins on GBAtemp put up with a lot of shit, and it's not just throughout the course of a week, it's all fucking year. I just don't understand why Westside was so stubborn. He could have just been the mature one and let it be. This date is probably going to go down in the history books as Westside is banned, but it should say Samutz and SpikeyNDS leave GBAtemp. For I, no offense, think their existence on GBAtemp was far more important than Westside. All he did was plague each thread with a whitty, clever post, I'm not going to lie, he was a funny man. But SpikeyNDS is a huge contribution to GBAtemp, and i very well miss him already. I hope you two comeback soon.


----------



## Urza (Apr 13, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> This date is probably going to go down in the history books as Westside is banned, but it should say Samutz and SpikeyNDS leave GBAtemp.


Doubtful, as theres a 95% chance it was just drama and they come back within the month.


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 13, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> awdofgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Be that as it may,
SpikeyNDS and Samutz deserve their own 'leaving' thread more than Westside.


----------



## Spikey (Apr 13, 2008)

Don't know where all this misinformation came from, but I didn't leave. Not permanently anyways. There was a lot of commotion going on in the channel earlier and I got fed up seeing it. I simply took a break to cool down. I'll be back tomorrow, promise.


----------



## JPH (Apr 13, 2008)

Cry me a fucking river, everyone.

What Westside did must have been very bad, or he wouldn't have been banned on both the channel or forums.
He brought it upon himself

If he mans up and apologizes, maybe Costello (or whomever) will consider un-banning him from the forums and Sammy will come back to GBAtemp and the IRC channel.

Yeah, he was funny, but that doesn't make him invincible and justify his wrong actions.


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 13, 2008)

SpikeyNDS said:
			
		

> Don't know where all this misinformation came from, but I didn't leave. Not permanently anyways. There was a lot of commotion going on in the channel earlier and I got fed up seeing it. I simply took a break to cool down. I'll be back tomorrow, promise.



Yay, you're back! well actually you never left.
Sorry i think i was the one who misread something.


----------



## Samutz (Apr 13, 2008)

Two things I need to get straight:

1. I'm staying off the irc channel and no longer moderating the wiki. I worded my PM to Costello wrong and I believe he thought I was leaving entirely. I will still be around on the forums a bit, but not much.
2. I did not "leave" because of Westside alone. He is just a tiny part of the larger issue I have that's been steadily growing  for a while now. His bullshit simply helped push me to finally make my decision on what to do about it.


----------



## Urza (Apr 13, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> awdofgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did I say a month? 

I meant 10 hours.


----------



## Heran Bago (Apr 13, 2008)

Wow, IRC/forums crossover drama.

Better take an internet seriously that will surely help.


----------



## fischju (Apr 13, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Urza! I'm sick of all your baseless statistics! I'm leaving gbatemp!


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 13, 2008)

Kinda crazy that Westside gets banned for this especially seeing theres worse said on IRC, especially the crap Urza spurts.


----------



## Urza (Apr 13, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Kinda crazy that Westside gets banned for this especially seeing theres worse said on IRC, especially the crap Urza spurts.


That point would be more valid if I wasn't banned.


----------



## kikuchiyo (Apr 13, 2008)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> y'know, everybody over-reacted when I suspended bonemonkey too.



not me


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 13, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You were banned? That I didn't know.


----------

